# Amazing Astronomy Photos



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 23, 2013)

There are so many amazing space photos out there (and more being taken all the time), I thought it would be fun to share some of our favorites.

This is probably my all time favorite: the *Hubble Ultra Deep Field*. Makes me feel very small indeed. Almost everything you see is a galaxy.




And this of the *Carina Nebula*.




I've got others, but what are some of your favorites?


----------



## Gordian Knot (Apr 24, 2013)

Quite agree. Do you know of The Astronomy Picture of the Day? I have it on my home site so I can check it out every day. You will be in 7th heaven! Here is a link to the archive:

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html


----------



## mosaix (Apr 24, 2013)

Awe inspiring. Thanks.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 24, 2013)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> I've got others, but what are some of your favorites?


I use that picture of the Carina Nebula as my PC's wallpaper. Apart from being spectacular in itself, there are plenty of shapes within in it that look like demons (or skulls). I'm sure there must be someone who claims it's a picture of Hell.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 24, 2013)

Wonderful stuff. I remember a few years ago looking at a picture from the Hubble entitled _'The Pillars of Creation'_. It's still my favourite but these ones are truly awesome also. Hubble is worth its wait in gold.


----------



## Allegra (Apr 24, 2013)

I can't say I have a favourite one but I found them all very fascinating and stunningly beautiful. Many are like abstract art.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 24, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> I use that picture of the Carina Nebula as my PC's wallpaper. Apart from being spectacular in itself, there are plenty of shapes within in it that look like demons (or skulls). I'm sure there must be someone who claims it's a picture of Hell.


 
The more I look at it, the more I think it could have been painted by Hieronymus Bosch.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a different nebula as my wallpaper. I love those photos but always doubt how much they've been digitally enhanced.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 24, 2013)

Gordian Knot said:


> Quite agree. Do you know of The Astronomy Picture of the Day? I have it on my home site so I can check it out every day. You will be in 7th heaven! Here is a link to the archive:
> 
> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html


 
I do, and I love it! Thanks. 



Ursa major said:


> I use that picture of the Carina Nebula as my PC's wallpaper. Apart from being spectacular in itself, there are plenty of shapes within in it that look like demons (or skulls). I'm sure there must be someone who claims it's a picture of Hell.


 
I have it as one of my wallpapers as well.



alchemist said:


> I have a different nebula as my wallpaper. I love those photos but always doubt how much they've been digitally enhanced.


 
I don't know how much they are enhanced. I do know that they have to take these shots with different color filters for certain elements to show up. So, if you were to travel there, this is not how it would look in visible light...but stunning nonetheless.


----------



## K. Riehl (Apr 25, 2013)

Another resource for great pics is hubblesite.org 

They have prints for sale as well as programs and packages for school presentations

There are quite a few amateur sites with great pictures as well

space.com

rmg.co.uk

http://www.seasky.org/astronomy/astronomy-photos.html


----------

